# Nandos whilst trying to diet!!!!



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you all think the cleanest meals for nandos would be. I'm addicted whilst trying to stick to a clean diet still go there 2-4 times a week and don't class it as a cheat meal :/!!

My usual meal there would be butterfly chicken breast but I take of the skin, creamy mash/sweet potato and spicy rice..

So wat u all think is this so bad for cuttin bf? And what's your favourite meals I always stick to the same so would be nice to try something different?? What do you think the cleanest meal would be from nandos??


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on your macros for that meal, whats your allowance?


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just enjoy your Nando's bro - It's hardly a cheat meal


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

they do a chicken salad


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Going by their portion sizes I'd say it was great for cutting :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

£7 for a medium sized chicken breast doesnt tickle my testes thats for sure


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Going by their portion sizes I'd say it was great for cutting :lol:


Exactly! Lol

Going off their prices and eating it 4x a week I'd say the OP has too much money! 

I do like the flavours though, I just buy the sauces and make my own


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

whole chicken, macho peas and sweet potato mash. sorted.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Never had a Nandos haha - What sort of food does it do?


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Depends on your macros for that meal, whats your allowance?


I dont really understand all the macros stuff is that the percentage of your diet?

I weigh around 83 kg and believe my bf is 10-12% was 12% about 6 weeks ago and I believe it's dropped since then!!

Try to eat 250grams of protein a day and keep my carbs as low as possible and fats below 25g

Currently taking peps and gh to so that should help just unsure about all these nandos!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

RockyO said:


> I dont really understand all the macros stuff is that the percentage of your diet?
> 
> I weigh around 83 kg and believe my bf is 10-12% was 12% about 6 weeks ago and I believe it's dropped since then!!
> 
> ...


I find it amazing that you are taking peps and GH yet dont have a basic understanding of macros??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Goose said:


> I find it amazing that you are taking peps and GH yet dont have a basic understanding of macros??


I take alot more than peps + GH and dont have exact macros, but still cut and bulk accordingly to diet i just go of how I feel and estimating totals


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Goose said:


> I find it amazing that you are taking peps and GH yet dont have a basic understanding of macros??


Come over to my gym and mention macro's and see what response you get!! :lol:

You'd be amazed at how little people know!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Come over to my gym and mention macro's and see what response you get!! :lol:
> 
> You'd be amazed at how little people know!


Doesn't surprise me. With macros nailed on the head, the use of peps and GH would be far more worthwhile.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Goose said:


> Doesn't surprise me. With macros nailed on the head, the use of peps and GH would be far more worthwhile.


Couldn't agree more, It's only the last few months that I sat down wrote and worked everything out properly and I'm making some of the best gains I've had.....Still a long way to go yet though! :lol:


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd consider Nandos to be a decent meal, I always get a Double Chicken breast burger with only Cheese and Medium heat sauce, with 1 Side, Spicy Rice  and I ask for a glass of Water too haha. That's dedication !


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Goose said:


> I find it amazing that you are taking peps and GH yet dont have a basic understanding of macros??


What is macros the percentage of Protein Carbs and Fat?? I kno wat not to eat and what to eat I am still learning tho and suppose i always will be but why has that amazed you??


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Couldn't agree more, It's only the last few months that I sat down wrote and worked everything out properly and I'm making some of the best gains I've had.....Still a long way to go yet though! :lol:


Looks like I've got some research to do then lol!! I kno when not to eat carbs fats etc before and after peps so it doesn't blunt it etc.. But dont know what macros means I think my diet is good just need to do some research on macros lol!!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats the thing with Nandos, spend £25 - £30 and you get a snack....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RockyO said:


> Looks like I've got some research to do then lol!! I kno when not to eat carbs fats etc before and after peps so it doesn't blunt it etc.. But dont know what macros means I think my diet is good just need to do some research on macros lol!!!


Yeah do some reading mate, pretty simple TBH

1g Protein= 4 cals

1g carbs= 4 cals

1g Fats= 9 cals


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

RockyO said:


> Looks like I've got some research to do then lol!! I kno when not to eat carbs fats etc before and after peps so it doesn't blunt it etc.. But dont know what macros means I think my diet is good just need to do some research on macros lol!!!


Its easy stuff mate, once you nail it your gain so much more. See results faster and have a better understanding on how your body reacts to certain foods. Calorie count is the best way


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nandos pay 14pence per chicken I don't eat there anymore


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicken breast , green salad , corn on the cob!


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Nandos pay 14pence per chicken I don't eat there anymore


Bit of an exaggeration there I think mate as one of the clients I work for produces chickens for Cargil who supply nandos and they are getting more than that so unless Cargil are doing it wrong I think you may be a bit off!

Nandos is pricey for what it is, bottle of sauce from morrisons for a couple of quid and nandos a fraction of the cost


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

When I first saw the word 'macros' I though people were talking about some kind of fast food joint.

As far as Nandos goes - I love it - but go there very rarely. If you're rich enough you could always just get the chicken breast (burgers or wraps and ditch the 'bread' part. Do you go there so often just because of location and ease?

As a previous post states - you can buy most of the Nandos sauces and marinades from the supermarkets and make your own at home.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Goose said:


> Its easy stuff mate, once you nail it your gain so much more. See results faster and have a better understanding on how your body reacts to certain foods. Calorie count is the best way


Ok mate cheers il get researching


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

User Name said:


> When I first saw the word 'macros' I though people were talking about some kind of fast food joint.
> 
> As far as Nandos goes - I love it - but go there very rarely. If you're rich enough you could always just get the chicken breast (burgers or wraps and ditch the 'bread' part. Do you go there so often just because of location and ease?
> 
> As a previous post states - you can buy most of the Nandos sauces and marinades from the supermarkets and make your own at home.


Just enjoy the food mate I can't quite cook chicken like nandos or anything like nandos pretty useless in the kitchen really something I need to work on..

Yeh I have got the nandos sauce will be using it soon


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Mmmmm nandos are stupidly good am starving now


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

RockyO said:


> Just enjoy the food mate I can't quite cook chicken like nandos or anything like nandos pretty useless in the kitchen really something I need to work on..
> 
> Yeh I have got the nandos sauce will be using it soon


For best results marinade the chicken and leave in the fridge overnight (or a minimum of a few hours). It really does make a difference (Like when meat is in a curry you can tell if it's not been marinated as it just tastes kinda separate)

Then just cook as normal (grilled is probably best - just don't get too impatient like I sometimes do and have the grill set too high and/or the grill tray set too high - as in closer to the grill or you can easily burn it).

Cooking's easy (ish)!!!! Sometimes I wonder if i'm too good a cook to cut or lean bulk.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

That macros milarki is far to confusing I just aim for 2000-2500 cals a day and working for me


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

10pounds at nandos, or a ten pound bucket at KFC. I know which one is worthwhile.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ive got nothing positive to add to this but I had a nandos today and it was great but you get fk all chicken!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chicken Ceaser salad with chicken and spicy rice can't go wrong true what outhers said though hardly any chicken best getting a extra quarter


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeh totally agree with u all that it is expensive but does do the tastiest chicken ever!!!! I never notice how much it was because I'd have my meal and then eat most of my mrs as she would be full... But yesterday she refused to eat bcoz we are of on holz Sunday ( typical girl) so I ended up paying 20 odd quid just for my chicken expensive for chicken but that will never stop my craving damnnnn it tastes good!!!!! Even nicer if I treat my self to a piece of garlic bread


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will I get flamed here for giving this link? No ban wanted thanks lol

But here is a guide on how to calculate macros:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121703981


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> That macros milarki is far to confusing I just aim for 2000-2500 cals a day and working for me


I'm currently trying to get my head around macros etc. and design a cutting and lean bulk diet plan. Not as easy as it first seemed.

I have to say this is one of the reasons why something like 'the dukan diet' appeals to me - as there's no counting calories etc. Just eat as much as you want from an allowed food list.

In other semi-related news I had a KFC fillet meal the other day (for the first time in many years). It was ****ing tiny, I was starving about 30 mins later. Had to have a chicken curry later that night (nearest Nandos is miles away).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The chicken there is fine, go for your life, just cut carbs out of it and replace with fresh olives that they do


----------

